# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco Papa Capiro, Canchan.....que sean optimas para freir

## ana c

Estoy en busca de papas para freir, seran usadas para la preparacion de Snack (papas en hojuelas y al hilo), somos una empresa grande por lo que el pedido seria en toneladas, queremos encontrar uno o varios proveedores con quien trabajar honestamente. 
En todo caso tambien seria interesante me puedan brindar mas informacion de este tuberculo y su distribución en Lima. 
Queremos extender nuestro mercado por ello nuestra solicitud. 
Muchas graciasTemas similares: Papa cancha o capiro - comprador Busco productores de papa Capiro para industria de chips Busco proveedor de papa para freir - SNACK Busco exportadores de papa amarilla Busco productores/exportadores de papa

----------


## donato.felix

Soy un agricultor de la zona de Chancay, al norte de Lima. Siembro papa unica. 
Cuales son sus requerimientos y condiciones de compra.
Saludos 
D.Felix dfelixv@agronegocios.pe

----------


## cesar Sanchez

Cuales son los precios, volumenes y calidad que deseas, soy productor estoy en la zona de Ica Nazca.Atentamente Cesar Sanchez clorenzo_7@yahoo.es

----------


## Neyler

Estoy interesado en el tema de papa somos aguicultores de departamento de huanuco  y me gustaria saver el manejo y la  forma de trabajo seria un  gusto trabajar con ud. Gracias  mi  cell  941584080

----------


## deathnote12

> Soy un agricultor de la zona de Chancay, al norte de Lima. Siembro papa unica. 
> Cuales son sus requerimientos y condiciones de compra.
> Saludos 
> D.Felix dfelixv@agronegocios.pe

 Estimado quisiera que me proves de papa tengo puesto en el mercado mayorista de santa anita

----------


## deathnote12

> Cuales son los precios, volumenes y calidad que deseas, soy productor estoy en la zona de Ica Nazca.Atentamente Cesar Sanchez clorenzo_7@yahoo.es

 Estimado quisiera que me provees de papa tengo puesto en el mercado mayorista de sta anita mi nombre es victor y número 925979148

----------


## deathnote12

> Cuales son los precios, volumenes y calidad que deseas, soy productor estoy en la zona de Ica Nazca.Atentamente Cesar Sanchez clorenzo_7@yahoo.es

  

> Estimado quisiera que me proves de papa tengo puesto en el mercado mayorista de santa anita

 Mi nombre es victor y mi número es 925979148 cualquier cosa me avisas x fa

----------

